# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Mua máy gỗ mini cầm tay maket!

## vietpham

hi Trước tiên là cho em xin lỗi BQT cũng như mấy anh mấy chú trên diễn đàn nếu như trong thời gian gần đây em có hơi "spam"! Nhưng mà thời gian gấp rút quá nên em đành đăng bài này vậy! số là hôm bữa em có nhờ a writewin tìm giúp em cái máy phay gỗ cầm tay mini maket mà ảnh kêu cũng còn phải phụ thuộc vào cô gì gì đó nữa  :Frown:  !Nếu đợi như thế này em sợ không hoàn thành kịp tiến độ thầy giao quá! Vậy nên em đăng bài này mong anh nào có cái máy nào cũ không để lại cho em! Em làm spindle cái trục chính cái mô hình tốt nghiệp của em với  :Smile:   :Smile:  ! em cảm ơn!

----------


## tcltcl15

Bạn ở sg thì liên hệ mình, mình có 1 cái cũng giống giống. :Wink:

----------


## vietpham

> Bạn ở sg thì liên hệ mình, mình có 1 cái cũng giống giống.


Hi em ở ĐÀ NẴNG mất anh! anh có thể ship ra dùm em được ko anh  :Smile:

----------


## tcltcl15

Bạn chịu giá thì ship wa USA còn đc nói chi là Đà Nẵng :Wink: . Cái máy này mình đã độ wa xài đầu Er11 rùi nha.

----------


## vietpham

> Bạn chịu giá thì ship wa USA còn đc nói chi là Đà Nẵng. Cái máy này mình đã độ wa xài đầu Er11 rùi nha.


hi anh inbox cho em cái giá với ! hehe có kèm theo cái Er11 đó luôn không a  :Smile:

----------


## tcltcl15

Đã inbox cho bạn. Có kèm cái đầu Er11 cho bạn luôn nha :Wink:

----------


## hoangkhoiart

Hic. Con đó xài hệ Inch ko phải ER11, lõ 6.3mm. Mình biết chỗ đại lý bán. Giá bán 1 con 900k, 5 con giá 850k. Mình hay mua con này về cho thợ dùng.

----------


## suu_tam

Bác ra cửa hàng đồ máy móc phụ tùng cho đồ gỗ là có.
Gọi là máy Máy đánh cạnh; máy soi cầm tay hoặc máy mài cạnh.
Mua của maktec sẽ rẻ hơn makita hoặc bosch.

Tất cả các máy về gỗ sẽ dùng cán dao thông thường cho máy to là 1/2in còn loại nhỏ đó là 1/4in.
Nó có sẵn rọ không dùng collet nên không cơ động để dùng dao cnc, nhưng bù lại dao phay gỗ nó lại rất rẻ từ 7k-20k cái mũi đều có gắn lưỡi hợp kim.

----------


## tcltcl15

> Hic. Con đó xài hệ Inch ko phải ER11, lõ 6.3mm. Mình biết chỗ đại lý bán. Giá bán 1 con 900k, 5 con giá 850k. Mình hay mua con này về cho thợ dùng.


Hic. Ở trên mình có nói là độ wa xài ER11 chứ đâu có nói là cái máy đó xài ER11 đâu bạn. Hình đây. 

Nếu bác cần thì mình để lại cho bác luôn :Big Grin:

----------


## suu_tam

Cái này của bác là tiện cái cán của phần nối kia từ 1/2in về 1/4 để lắp vào chứ đâu phải độ cái máy về ER11.
Nhưng như thế của bác quả là nguy hiểm khi sử dụng.

----------

vietpham

----------


## tcltcl15

> Cái này của bác là tiện cái cán của phần nối kia từ 1/2in về 1/4 để lắp vào chứ đâu phải độ cái máy về ER11.
> Nhưng như thế của bác quả là nguy hiểm khi sử dụng.


Sao bác bắt bẻ e thế. Đã gọi là độ thì bác dùng bất cứ cách j miễn sao cái máy đó sử dụng đc đầu Er11 thui chứ. Mà bác chưa xài wa bác thấy nguy hiểm chứ e xài e thấy cũng bình thường. :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

làm con DC 300w của em về mà gắn collect xài .
vẫn còn 1 con đó nha . điện 48 đến 110v 10000 vp max usa

----------


## vietpham

hi hôm qua em cũng có đi xem con maktec mới rồi ! Ngoài này bán giá 1 ẻm là 900k bảo hành 6 tháng ! e tính mua luôn  mà tiếc là nó chỉ gá được mỗi 1 dao nên em đang phân vân! 
@tcltcl15 : con máy của bác cũ mà bán giá chát quá! 
a @ ít nói ! mua con dc300w này là em phải mua thêm drive nữa ak a  :Smile:

----------


## minhtriet

> hi hôm qua em cũng có đi xem con maktec mới rồi ! Ngoài này bán giá 1 ẻm là 900k bảo hành 6 tháng ! e tính mua luôn  mà tiếc là nó chỉ gá được mỗi 1 dao nên em đang phân vân! 
> @tcltcl15 : con máy của bác cũ mà bán giá chát quá! 
> a @ ít nói ! mua con dc300w này là em phải mua thêm drive nữa ak a


Bác mua con spindle Swiss 130w của bác Quảng rồi kiếm thêm cái biến tần 200w nữa thì chỉ đắt hơn con Maktec kia 200-300k nhưng dùng chuyên nghiệp, khỏi ồn đỡ nhức đầu . Vừa rồi có bác rao bán lại nguyên bộ có 1tr thôi.

----------


## vietpham

> Bác mua con spindle Swiss 130w của bác Quảng rồi kiếm thêm cái biến tần 200w nữa thì chỉ đắt hơn con Maktec kia 200-300k nhưng dùng chuyên nghiệp, khỏi ồn đỡ nhức đầu . Vừa rồi có bác rao bán lại nguyên bộ có 1tr thôi.


130w liệu có chạy gỗ nỗi ko anh minhtriet! he giờ có bác nào bán nguyên cả bộ thì được chớ mua từng cái sợ không kịp mất bác  :Smile:

----------


## tcltcl15

Nếu ko kịp thì e lấy cái của a đi. Vẫn còn thường lượng mà. hehe. Làm xong rùi thì thanh lý lại cho người đi sau thu hồi vốn. :Wink:

----------


## vietpham

> Nếu ko kịp thì e lấy cái của a đi. Vẫn còn thường lượng mà. hehe. Làm xong rùi thì thanh lý lại cho người đi sau thu hồi vốn.


Gía anh bán cỡ đó thì em mua không được rồi ! Con mới có 900k mà a bán thì................! Đồ án này trường giữ lại hết anh, không cho đem về cái gì hết thế nên em mới phân vân nhiều không thì em chơi luôn con spindle rồi  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## minhtriet

> 130w liệu có chạy gỗ nỗi ko anh minhtriet! he giờ có bác nào bán nguyên cả bộ thì được chớ mua từng cái sợ không kịp mất bác


Nếu bạn chạy cắt gỗ theo kiểu 2d thì ko nỗi chứ điêu khắc thì vô tư.

----------


## vietpham

a @minhtriet con này mà có cả bộ  :Frown:  thì em hốt liền hehe

----------


## thuhanoi

Làm đồ án chạy demo thôi mà chi mà rắc rối dữ vậy vietpham. 100W chạy gỗ ok rồi mà, làm con DC + bo điều tốc tha hồ mà múa luận án (bo điều tốc tự trồng cũng được mà - chỉ là điều áp thôi), còn không thì mua cái máy Trung quốc cho nó rẻ

----------


## vietpham

> Làm đồ án chạy demo thôi mà chi mà rắc rối dữ vậy vietpham. 100W chạy gỗ ok rồi mà, làm con DC + bo điều tốc tha hồ mà múa luận án (bo điều tốc tự trồng cũng được mà - chỉ là điều áp thôi), còn không thì mua cái máy Trung quốc cho nó rẻ


chả là cháu làm lần đầu  :Wink:  :Wink: cũng không rõ nhiều vấn đề nên lên đây tham khảo mấy chú mấy anh để học hỏi thêm xíu hihi  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------

